# Some new laws



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

*New tx state laws*

1.Starting Tuesday, the age of children required to ride in a booster seat goes from under 5 to under 8 or shorter than 4-feet-9 inches.
<SCRIPT language=Javascript type=text/javascript>if (self['plpm'] && plpm['Mid-Story Ad']) document.write('<table style=\"float : right;\" border=\"0\"><tbody><tr><td align=\"center\" valign=\"bottom\">');if (self['plpm'] && plpm['Mid-Story Ad']){ document.write(plpm['Mid-Story Ad']);} else { if(self['plurp'] && plurp['97']){} else {document.write('<scr'+'ipt language="Javascript" type="text/javascript" src="http://cas.clickability.com/cas/cas.js?r='+Math.random()+'&p=97&c=6500&m=547&d=291356&pre=%3Ctable+style%3D%22float+%3A+right%3B%22+border%3D%220%22%3E%3Ctbody%3E%3Ctr%3E%3Ctd+align%3D%22center%22+valign%3D%22bottom%22%3E&post=%3C%2Ftd%3E%3C%2Ftr%3E%3C%2Ftbody%3E%3C%2Ftable%3E"></scr'+'ipt>'); } }if (self['plpm'] && plpm['Mid-Story Ad']) document.write('</td></tr></tbody></table>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=Javascript src="http://cas.clickability.com/cas/cas.js?r=0.9704479434759744&p=97&c=6500&m=547&d=291356&pre=%3Ctable+style%3D%22float+%3A+right%3B%22+border%3D%220%22%3E%3Ctbody%3E%3Ctr%3E%3Ctd+align%3D%22center%22+valign%3D%22bottom%22%3E&post=%3C%2Ftd%3E%3C%2Ftr%3E%3C%2Ftbody%3E%3C%2Ftable%3E" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>2.Using a handheld phone while driving through an active school zone becomes illegal, but local authorities can only enforce the new restriction if signs announcing the ban are posted at the beginning of each school zone.
3.Drivers less than 18 are banned from using a wireless communication device while operating a vehicle.
4.The restriction applies to licenses issued after Sept. 1 to applicants who are less than 18 years of age.
5.Drivers less than 18 to whom original licenses were issued before Sept. 1 are restricted from using wireless communication devices during the six-month period following the issuance of the license, the Texas Department of Public Safety said. 
6.All passengers in a vehicle will have wear seatbelts, no matter their age or where in the vehicle they’re sitting. 
7.Teenagers trying to get their first driver's license will have to get 34 hours of behind-the-wheel driving instruction and they'll have to take a driving skills test in addition to the written test now required.
8.Smokeless tobacco users will pay a higher tax.
9.A proper method for folding the state flag becomes law.
10.High school students will have more freedom to pursue the elective courses of their choice on the recommended graduation plan. 
Some districts have delayed implementation of the plan.
:rockn:11.Concealed handgun license holders will no longer face license suspension for refusing to display it to peace officers on demand.
12.Carrying a concealed handgun into a bar will still be a Class A misdemeanor, but it's defensible if the business does not clearly state that 51 percent or more of its income is from the sale of alcoholic beverages.
13.Defaulting on a student loan will no longer disqualify an applicant for a concealed handgun license.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

****it.

I was hoping to see some new tires on something...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry about that. Let me change the headline.lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

In Texas can't you carry in the open via some kind of gunslinger law? On your person but not concealed because you need the license to conceal it. 

It was easy in Alabama, pay 8 bucks at the Sheriffs office and get your license after background check. Here in Louisiana you have to take a course then pay for the license which is 15 times what it was in Bama.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya il has the new phone laws n school/highway work zones.. no textin/talking and all that. there isnt enough cops to enfoce it tho


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Masher said:


> In Texas can't you carry in the open via some kind of gunslinger law? On your person but not concealed because you need the license to conceal it.
> 
> It was easy in Alabama, pay 8 bucks at the Sheriffs office and get your license after background check. Here in Louisiana you have to take a course then pay for the license which is 15 times what it was in Bama.


 In texas you can carry a concealed gun in your vehicle without a license if your not a felon and your able to pocess a gun. To carry on your person you have to have a chl. No open carry here. I wish texas had open carry. Dont know about the gunslinger law.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

hahaha me to i was expecting some laws!lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> In Texas can't you carry in the open via some kind of gunslinger law? On your person but not concealed because you need the license to conceal it.
> 
> It was easy in Alabama, pay 8 bucks at the Sheriffs office and get your license after background check. Here in Louisiana you have to take a course then pay for the license which is 15 times what it was in Bama.


everything is cheap here in bama. we pay the lowest property tax in the nation.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's the same here as far as the vehicle is concerned. Your vehicle is an extension of your home. You are supposed to tell an officer you do have a weapon in the vehicle though. There were supposedly a few states left with what I thought was called a gunslinger law or something to that effect. Without a license you could carry your weapon on your hip like an officer. It had to be clearly visible though. Since many of the lawmakers can't find anything good to do with their time that have weeded out many loopholes.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Agreed


----------

